# Can I take thrush treatment, iui on Tuesday?



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi 

I have my iui scheduled for Tuesday and since scan yesterday have had constant itching down below. I think it could be thrush unless it's from having 3 scans this week. I've never had thrush before so unsure of what to expect?!  Can I ake thrush medication just now with iui on Tuesday or will I need to cancel my iui?! 
Please help! 
Thank you x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Are you allergic to latex? They cover the probe with latex condoms.

Best to speak to the doctor at the clinic about whether it is thrush and if the treatment will affect the IUI.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Do you have increased or discoloured discharge? Any noticeable change in smell? Thrush usually has a distinctive smell. Alternatively could it be irritation from the repeated internal scans?

Just crossing posts with Holly! Was about to say discuss with clinic too as you need to get a diagnosis before any decision made regarding treating an infection.


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi thanks for the replies. It was just itchy but has went today with no further symptoms. I think it may just be from the repeated scans. Yesterday the itching was unbearable and think I started to panic when I googled it and read all these things about infection! My cm was also quite heavy but assuming that's just with the stage of month as it didn't look any different or smell. 

Will mention 2mo at hospital as def thinking it could be to do with the scans. 
Thanks for ur help! x


----------

